# Thinking of Switching From Cable to DirecTV



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

Saw some threads but they were 4 years old and I had some questions.

Right now I'm paying around $100 month with Time Warner. I have 1 HD DVR and 1 HD box. I was looking at the Choice Extra Package and it seems to have all the channels I watch now, for a lot less.

1.) HBO is free for 3 months. Will this be in HD or SD? HD HBO seems to be listed only in the premier package.

2.) Right now I have coax cable to each TV. Is this what the DirecTV receivers hook up with? How do the receivers connect to the internet? I have wifi throughout the house?

3.) Should I ask for a certain dish or receiver? Are some better than others or is DirecTV pretty much have one's that everyone will get?

4.) I have some friends telling me don't switch because you will lose signal more than you think. I live in Central NY on a one acre with no trees. I have a tree line on the west of my house but is 100' away. It is windy, snowy, rainy 8 months out of the year here. Any thoughts?

Thanks for the help. I'm trying to cut back a little this year and this is step 1 in many I hope.


----------



## AquiringSat (Jan 7, 2012)

I Switched from Cox Cable 2 weeks ago and DirecTV is So Much Better!!

Answers:

1.) All Premiums are in HD with the exception of HBO Family West (for some odd reason) and the Encore Channels. Everything Else is HD!

2.) Yup, it's RG6 Coax Cable. All you need is a modem and a router, they take care of everything else. They connect your receiver to the internet using a small black box (I think it's called a "Deca") but your installer takes care of all that

3.) Get the HMC HD DVR, It has 5 tuners! Which means it can record 5 shows at once (or 4 while you're watching TV). And they'll bring you a "Slimline" dish with a "SWM LNB" Basically that means that it looks at 3 different satellite locations and can send those signals to multiple tuners

4.) I haven't lost signal. And my friends who have DirecTV here in the desert don't have any issues, even during our Summer Monsoon Season. That's not to say that you will never lose signal, but I think that the cable people over exaggerate that a lil bit 

Hope this helps, I think you'll be impressed with DirecTV, especially if you like sports and movies


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

In SE Michigan I have lost signal while watching TV on maybe three occasions per year for maybe 15-30 minutes for the most intense of rain/snow storms.

But it's predictable and we know it's coming back on when it passes unlike cable which goes down a few times a year here for unknown reasons, maybe someone down the block did some work and cut something, or something happens at the local office, and it can be for longer.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

bmlocal175 said:


> Saw some threads but they were 4 years old and I had some questions.
> 
> Right now I'm paying around $100 month with Time Warner. I have 1 HD DVR and 1 HD box. I was looking at the Choice Extra Package and it seems to have all the channels I watch now, for a lot less.
> 
> ...


#1 if you have HD enabled on your account every channel that is HD will be in HD.

#2 Possible, depending on the type/condition of the cable and number of splitters used.

#3 The dish doesn't matter anymore, pretty much all the receivers are the same, the HR and H 24's are faster then the older models. If you can get the HR34 go for it!

#4 I doubt weather will be much of a problem. Try to make sure to have the dish mounted where you can clear the snow off it easy. Tell your friend that your satellite might fade out for a couple minutes, but at least it doesn't take days / weeks to get it back because a tree fell on some power lines 5 miles down the road


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

:welcome_s

Since you only have two receivers right now, I'd go with the Home Media Center (HR34) ($99) and either 1 HD DVR ($99) or 1 HD receiver (free) along with Multi Room Viewing. You can even even add 2 HD receivers for free (but with monthly lease fees for each receiver). Currently there is a "lock in two years of savings on every package" that ends this month. "Save $31/month in the first year; $16/month in the second year" 

Trees shouldn't be an issue if they are to your west. 

You will get some rain (and I guess in your location, snow) fade. But usually only lasts for minutes for the rain. Mount your dish where you can easily access it to clear off any snow accumulation. Wind? I've been through seven hurricanes and the wind never impacted my dish -- some rain fade during some of the stronger rain bands, but never wind (there was the 3 weeks we were without power, but not a satellite issue).

Enjoy.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Satellite outages last minutes, cable outages lasts hours to days. If set up correct fade is not much of a problem.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

I was on the website and put together a package. Now HBO, Showtime and etc are free for 3 months. I changed the package to take them out and the final monthly payment was like 5.99 for 3 months. That didn't sound right, or is it?

Will I always have a HD channel credit as long as I have auto pay? Will I always have a credit of $6 for first receiver free?

What additional fees are there or is it just state tax?

So if the DVR was downstairs my wife could watch a show upstairs from the recorded list and I could watch live TV downstairs?


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

My cart shows $199 for the HD DVR and $99 for the HD receiver. Both credited so they are free.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

bmlocal175 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I was on the website and put together a package. Now HBO, Showtime and etc are free for 3 months. I changed the package to take them out and the final monthly payment was like 5.99 for 3 months. That didn't sound right, or is it?
> 
> ...


The first receiver has always been free. Doubtful it will change. There is a $3/month for MRV/whole house. The DVR can stream to one remote location. So yes, your wife could be upstairs and watching something previously recorded; you could be at the DVR watching either live TV or something also previously recorded. The advantage of the HMC/HR34 is it can record 5 shows simultaneously; one 2 shows from the DVR you're planning on ordering. [EDIT] On your Check Out page, it should show you your entire bill and last time I looked, you can 'scroll' to future months/years out to see the changes.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

trh said:


> The first receiver has always been free. Doubtful it will change. There is a $3/month for MRV/whole house. The DVR can stream to one remote location. So yes, your wife could be upstairs and watching something previously recorded; you could be at the DVR watching either live TV or something also previously recorded. The advantage of the HMC/HR34 is it can record 5 shows simultaneously; one 2 shows from the DVR you're planning on ordering. [EDIT] On your Check Out page, it should show you your entire bill and last time I looked, you can 'scroll' to future months/years out to see the changes.


Yes I see that. First time it let me delete HBO and others making my payment for the first 3 months 5.99. Probably a error because I did a reset and now it doesn't let me delete them.

Which satellites will I be using being from central NY? SD and HD channels


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

There is a monthly DVR fee per account (not per DVR). So the monthly cost to have 2 or 3 DVRs is the same as the monthly cost to have 1 DVR and 1 or 2 other receivers. But do be sure to include the DVR fee in your calculations.

The first receiver is part of the base package for cost, and as noted above not likely that will change. Each additional receiver (DVR or non) has a $6 monthly fee.

HD fee "should be" free if you set up auto pay.

Not sure how the web site is set up, but I'm sure your monthly fee will be more than $5.99. Probably some glitch where the system is crediting you the full package price rather than just the "free" 3 month addition. Call and discuss with a CSR.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

Would the HMC/HR34 be the receiver I'm getting or isn't it out yet? I have 17 days before this promo ends to decide to sign up.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

bmlocal175 said:


> Which satellites will I be using being from central NY? SD and HD channels


The satellite at 101 orbital slot provides all SD. HD comes from both the 99 and 103 orbital slots. There are actually multiple satellites at each slot, but that is transparent to the user.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

bmlocal175 said:


> Would the HMC/HR34 be the receiver I'm getting or isn't it out yet? I have 17 days before this promo ends to decide to sign up.


If you order a DVR, you will get an HR2x series DVR. If you order the HMC, you will get the HR34.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

bmlocal175 said:


> Yes I see that. First time it let me delete HBO and others making my payment for the first 3 months 5.99. Probably a error because I did a reset and now it doesn't let me delete them.
> 
> Which satellites will I be using being from central NY? SD and HD channels


Something most people don't know. All the premiums are free for three months, but if you cancel them, they will credit your bill for the amount of the unused portion, pro rated. I canceled a week early, and I got a 9 dollar credit off my bill. But be sure and verify that with the CR if you call to cancel them.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

I see if I want the HMC it will cost me a additional $100. How many shows can the regular DVR record at once? Looking at the comparisons this seems to be the only real difference besides twice the capacity.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Five tuners in the HR34/HMC; only two in the HRXXs. Also hard drive size it larger and your Series Links (e.g. Record All First Run American Idol shows) doubles. IMHO it is well worth the $99.00. But it really depends on your viewing habits.

EDIT: If you order an HD DVR, you'll get the model that the installer has on his truck. It could be a refurbished unit (although most people report new installs are getting new HR24s). If you order the HR34, you know you're getting a new box.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

PCampbell said:


> Satellite outages last minutes, cable outages lasts hours to days. If set up correct fade is not much of a problem.


Fellow New Yorker here. Only rain fade I get are from those nasty summer thunderstorms that line up correctly between your dish and the satellite. And those only last at most for a few minutes.

My neighbor still had no cable two days after the power was restored when Irene went matching thru here. The crews that fix power lines after storms do not fix cable lines.


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.dishpointer.com/ This will help give you a idea the direction the dish will point.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

For those who have been around for awhile, is the offer they have now for new service a pretty good deal? I'm looking at the choice xtra with a HD DVR and a HD receiver.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

When the 2 years is up my monthly payment will be $82 a month plus taxes. What other fees are calculated in the total. I live in NY. Is it just whatever my sales tax is in my area?

When my 2 year contract is up do I need to renew or am I free to do what I want after that?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

You will have the state tax, for me in CA it's a couple bucks a month. Yes, after the 2 years you can cancel or keep service, no push to renew the contract. However, when you purchase/activate a new receiver it will require a new 2 year contract.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

So if I choose not to get the 34 at this time but in 6 months decide I want one, how does that work as far as getting one to my house and also the contract?

How much would it be later to get it compared to the $99 now?

Also there are some savings by ordering online. Is this the way to go or call somewhere local? I live in Oswego, NY by Syracuse.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

So if you mean a 24 now and then in six months you want to replace that with the 34: they will mail you the new one, you swap the two out and send back the 24. 
The 34 has a list price of $399; be prepared to pay that then. There might be some discounts, but considering you've only been a customer for six months, you'll probably have to pay full price 
You'll be starting your 2 year commitment over when you order the new receiver.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

bmlocal175 said:


> So if I choose not to get the 34 at this time but in 6 months decide I want one, how does that work as far as getting one to my house and also the contract?


The standard install usually includes supprt for up to 8 tuners (not receivers) so if adding the HR34 puts you over that limit there will be a new installation of a SWiM-16, then you will pay for the upfront lease of the HR34 and start over on the the 2 year lease.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

If you are not in a market that the HR34 is not available from DIRECTV yet you can get it through a place like solidsignal.com.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

bmlocal175 said:


> So if I choose not to get the 34 at this time but in 6 months decide I want one, how does that work as far as getting one to my house and also the contract?
> 
> How much would it be later to get it compared to the $99 now?
> 
> Also there are some savings by ordering online. Is this the way to go or call somewhere local? I live in Oswego, NY by Syracuse.


The best pricing is what you'd get now, so I would try and get the 34 now. That also would mean you wouldn't have to clear recordings off the old DVR (since they can't be copied), setup series links over etc.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

trh said:


> So if you mean a 24 now and then in six months you want to replace that with the 34: they will mail you the new one, you swap the two out and send back the 24.
> The 34 has a list price of $399; be prepared to pay that then. There might be some discounts, but considering you've only been a customer for six months, you'll probably have to pay full price
> You'll be starting your 2 year commitment over when you order the new receiver.


The deal now would be $99 out of my pocket for the 34 and 1 HD receiver. If I choose not to do it now but instead get just a regular HD DVR which would be free how much would it be to add the 34 later if I decide I want it? You say full price? Wow, I better think hard about spending the $99 now if it will be something I want.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

Scott Kocourek said:


> If you are not in a market that the HR34 is not available from DIRECTV yet you can get it through a place like solidsignal.com.


How do I find out if Oswego, NY area has the 34?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

bmlocal175 said:


> How do I find out if Oswego, NY area has the 34?


I think the easiest way would be to just call DIRECTV and ask but I believe there is a list of markets here at DBSTalk, I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

This is from another thread but is a month old already, I don't knowif it's still accurate.



veryoldschool said:


> current planned "test markets":
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh, PA
> ...


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ordering online am I going to have any say on which HD DVR I get if I don't pay the $99 for the 34? What other HD DVR's are there besides the 24 which is the one I see most people saying they want?

I don't want some used old receiver and regretting not paying the 99 for the latest and greatest.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

When ordering an HD DVR (non-HMC/HR34), you "don't get a say". You're going to get whatever the installer has on the truck. That will probably be all new equipment, but no guarentees. 

If you can spring for the $99 now for the HR34, you should.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

I've had a time warner dvr now for years and 2 tuners have been fine. My only concern now is not getting the 24 and ending up with something else. What other HD DVR's might I get and are they all that bad compared to the 24? 

I've been using the Scientific 8300HD if it matters.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"bmlocal175" said:


> I've had a time warner dvr now for years and 2 tuners have been fine. My only concern now is not getting the 24 and ending up with something else. What other HD DVR's might I get and are they all that bad compared to the 24?
> 
> I've been using the Scientific 8300HD if it matters.


Frankly, I'd take the worst DirecTV HD DVR over the SA. The one I saw only held 20 hours of HD...

The HR20 is the only one with built in over the air, a bit slower than the 24. 21 is slower and no OTA. 22-23 have bigger drives, same speed as 21.

I'd get the 34.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Of the HR2x series, the 24 is the newest, has a faster processor. However, in day to day operation I've got two HR22-100's and an HR24-500 and they are all perfectly satisfactory (to me). If OTA is important, you can add an AM21 external ota tuner to any of the HR series units.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Scott Kocourek said:


> If you are not in a market that the HR34 is not available from DIRECTV yet you can get it through a place like solidsignal.com.


HR 34 went national to new customers on 12/8/11. It goes national to existing customers on 2/9/12.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

Holy Crap! Are there any CS people that have a American accent? I called 3 times and can barely understand what they are saying.

I currently have 2 boxes with Time Warner so figured I only needed 2 with Directv. I just placed my order online for the HMC HD DVR/34 and 1 HD receiver.
After thinking about it I realized the other TV the kids use with no box will have no cable therefore no TV except OTA locals.

Realizing my mistake I needed to call and make the change. Well you think that would be easy. The first person said OK and told me it would be another 99 but I told her my deal was 1 free DVR and up to 3 HD receivers. Had to cancel the whole thing and start over, but I told her no because I did friend referral and already did the rebates, something would probably mess up. I couldn't understand her anyway.

So I call back again, not to bad of a accent but better than the first. Tell her the same story. She tells me I need to cancel but couldn't guarantee what 2nd box I would be eligible for or if there was a charge. I tell her never mind.

Third times a charm? Nope. This lady starts out telling me I can't even have the 34 if I don't have a Samsung TV. Right then I told her leave it as is.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

We call it "CSR Roulette". 

At this point (especially with a referral involved), I'd call back and at the two voice prompts, say "cancel." That should get you into a department that can modify your order w/o messing up your referral credit. 

Although I would think you could cancel the entire order and start over and use the same referral.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

I already did the rebates too. Is that a problem?

I would like to cancel if everything would be ok and do it again online.

Rolled the dice again and winner winner chicken dinner. Got some guy. Cancelled and reorder no problems.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

I do not have a Samsung. Was she wrong, I hope, about that?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Should ask the CSR what the HR34 HDMI is used for when they say only Samsung RVU sets.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> HR 34 went national to new customers on 12/8/11. It goes national to existing customers on 2/9/12.


My son got the HR34 last week(of course I told him to get that one) and he lives in San Jose,CA..He is a new customer it was $99. upgrade fee.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

Well the guy just left, install was about 2 hrs. I got the new 34 and 2 25's. Now I have to read the books and figure out what I'm doing.

I already had to turn on DD in the menu. I assume you pick Native on the resolution so each channel will go to the proper resolution? I also picked original format is this correct?

Other than that got some reading to do and then hopefully program the harmony one for the 34. I hope its in the data base now.

The guy said, this 34 was his first one. I feel important.


----------



## Caromsoft (Jul 17, 2010)

bmlocal175 said:


> Other than that got some reading to do and then hopefully program the harmony one for the 34. I hope its in the data base now.


I programmed my HR34 into my Harmony One, the database has it. Seems to work fine.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

bmlocal175 said:


> I already had to turn on DD in the menu. I assume you pick Native on the resolution so each channel will go to the proper resolution? I also picked original format is this correct?


There are huge threads dedicated to this setting. Personally, I'm strongly anti-native. There is no visible difference to me whether the HR upconverts or the TV/Receiver does, and channel changes are much, much faster with native off. I keep mine on 1080 Pillar Box and everything comes out fine.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thought everything was OK but I tried recording something upstairs. The receiver said there was no DVR in the network. What gives? I was with the tech and each receiver(3) connected to the internet and we gave them each a name( Bedroom, Living Room etc) For some reason now the 2 upstairs receivers will not recognize the DVR.

He said some stuff won't be ready for 24hrs, like On Demand stuff, I didn't hear him say Whole house stuff, that should work.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If neither of the receivers will recognize the HR34, reboot the HR34 and they should reconnect. The software is a tad buggy at the moment.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

Davenlr said:


> If neither of the receivers will recognize the HR34, reboot the HR34 and they should reconnect. The software is a tad buggy at the moment.


How do you reboot? I checked the 34 and the status said "no networked dvrs found", same as the upstairs.

I have 25's upstairs. They are just plugged in and HDMI to TV thats it. Same with the 34. He hooked something up to my wireless router via Ethernet.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

Did just the first reset and still nothing the other 2 reset options scared me.

I looked downstairs and I have a SWM power adapter plugged in the wall and a cable coming out of that to a SWM(im assuming thats the name). The dish is coming into the SWM then my 3 tv coax and one going to the little box hooked up to my wireless router. All receivers connect to the internet but none of them recognize the dvr not even the dvr. I can record on the dvr but none of the others see it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

OK, to reset, you either push the red button in the access card department (or in the case of the H25, next to it on the outside of the case), or use the menu restart.

Next step would be to check the HR34 and see if it is getting an IP address from your router. This would be in System Information/More information. If the first 3 numbers are not matching your router (usually 192), but instead are some other number, chances are, it is not getting an IP address from the router.

Next step would be to go into the Network setup on the dvr, then each receiver, and select "Reset Network Defaults". Note here, your route MUST have at least 3 available IP addresses available. If not, you can always assign a static IP (recommended) for each DVR that is OUTSIDE the range of addresses your router assigns. 

Usually, selecting Network and Restore defaults will get things working tho.

If you are getting a picture on each box, you can rule out the power inserter, the splitter, and the coax. If you are able to connect to the internet, you can rule out the whole home interface to your router.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Was everything working when the installer was there? were you able to see the DVR from the receivers? Could you record from the receiver to the DVR?


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

When the installer was here we never checked and actually recorded anything which we probably should have.

I'm not sure which helped but I tried a bunch of things and its working now.

I went upstairs and both 25's see the livingroom dvr. I started recording from each and both shows show in the list of the 34.

I never went upstairs after I first saw the problem up there but the downstairs 34 still shows no dvrs in network. Is the 34 suppose to see the 25's or no?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

bmlocal175 said:


> I never went upstairs after I first saw the problem up there but the downstairs 34 still shows no dvrs in network. Is the 34 suppose to see the 25's or no?


No. The H25's are not DVR's. If you added a DVR (like a HR24), then that would show up.


----------

